# 410 GAUGE



## TRUSCOTT (Sep 12, 2005)

LOOKING FOR A GOOD RECIPE FOR MY NEW 410 ENCORE PISTOL TO HUNT RABBITS


----------



## Robert Weber (Sep 12, 2005)

what hulls are you using? 
2 1/2" or 3"?
Do you have a powder already or are you open to suggestions?


----------



## TRUSCOTT (Sep 12, 2005)

i am using 3 inch hulls, open for suggestions on the powder


----------



## Robert Weber (Sep 12, 2005)

For the 3" remington ? peters hulls you'll pretty mcuh be using 2400, which is a pretty dirty pwder. I mainly shoot 2 1/2 " now and use the new Alliant 410 powder designed for 410, it is very clean and the optimal for the 410, 
however I use the 3" loads often especially in handguns for snowshoe hare, you can load any shot size you favor, I usually load 6's or 5's depending on cover, and if I know short shots are the rule in that day I will load 7.5's.
I have loaded 4's but find the pattern in a handgun to be less than ideal, 6's probably worked the best, you should make up a variety and pattern them.

3" loads are all 11/16 oz of shot, and depending on what primer and was you are using are as follows, * disclaimer* these are offered for reference only yadda yadda, they are not meant as instructions, you should only use data supplied by the powder companies and your reloading manual, basically if blow yourself up it's your fault not mine, etc etc. personal responsibility....and all that.

The most versatile load is with the REM97* primer and 14.5 grains of 2400, you can use a FED410SC wad, or a WAA41 wad, or a REMSp410 wad with that primer and charge. 
All with 11/16 oz of shot.
all those loads list 1,135 fps and between 12,300 and 13,000 psi for pressure.


----------

